# Outlook 2011 : rogner les images



## Antoine B (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il un moyen, sur Outlook 2011, de rogner (crop) les images qui se trouvent dans le corps de l'email lors de sa rédaction (comme sur les versions PC).
Le moyen que j'utilise jusqu'à présent est de rogner l'image sous Word 2011 et de faire ensuite un copier/coller dans Outlook.

Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Avril 2011)

Antoine B a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen, sur Outlook 2011, de rogner (crop) les images qui se trouvent dans le corps de l'email lors de sa rédaction (comme sur les versions PC).


Non, cette fonction n'est pas implémentée dans Outlook 2011. Il faut donc recourir à des solutions externes pour traiter l'image au préalable. Avec Word, mais aussi iPhoto, Graphic Converter, iResize, ResizeIt,... 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

